# Have you ever built your own instruments?



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

I tried to build a bagpipe , but failed.


----------



## Rasa

I have taken a leaf of grass and plied it, then made sound with it.

I also made a flute out of an electricity tube one.


----------



## danae

Building a glassphone (that's what I call it) is fairly easy. You just need bottles, water, and a good ear.


----------



## Bgroovy2

I made a pair of spoons oncet!


----------



## BassCleffer

I'd like to build my one violone but I am working on an idea for a bass marimba thing


----------

